# Neue Beiträge anzeigen - Filteroption für neue Beiträge ohne mich möglich ?



## Wynn (27. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mich teilweise gewundert warum es teilweise keine neuen Beiträge mehr gab.

 

Erst mich nicht gewundert weil hier ja nicht automatisch die Kommentare zu Artikeln im Forum als Tread eröffnet werden als bei Pcgames.

 

Dann merkte da sind ja doch öfters neue Themen aber die zeigte mir die "Neue Beiträge ansehen" Suche nicht an weil ich dort nicht gepostet / gefolgt habe.

 

 

Währ es möglich das die "Neue Beiträge ansehen" Suche eine option bekommt das sie mir auch Neue Beiträge anzeigt wo ich nicht gepostet / gefolgt habe ?

Weil ich kann ja nicht einen neuen Beitrag folgen oder Posten werden wenn mir die "Neue Neiträge ansehen" Suche sagt es gibt keine neuen Beiträge in der Suche.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2015)

Die Sortierung ist Default erst mal wieder wie all die Jahre gewohnt (kann man übrigens einstellen).

 

Was die Foreneinträge angeht, das hier ist nicht pcgames. buffed.de ist damals als eigenes System entstanden und hat nicht auf das Forum zurückgegriffen, was Artikel/News-Kommentare angeht. Das liegt vor allem an den Datenbank-Kommentaren, weil es keine sinnvolle Möglichkeit gab die ohne Topic-Spam (damals noch Gastbeiträge erlaubt) ins Forum einfließen zu lassen. Ein Import ist daher auch ausgeschlossen.

 

Was die Hinweismöglichkeiten angeht überlege ich mir was, kann aber noch nicht sagen wie/wann das wird.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2015)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag: Ein Event-Log bzgl. Antworten auf eigene Kommentare und wo man selbst geantwortet hat, findest du ja bereits in deinem Foren-Profil.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2015)

Ich meinte eingentlich im forum  wenn ich zuhause bin mach ich mal screenshots von dem was ich mein


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2015)

Okay entweder gabs beim forum ein update von zam oder vom browser oder es war cookie fehler 

 

Beim Filter "andere" konnte ich keinen haken rausmachen - ich konnte nur zwischen

 


Nur Themen, denen ich folge
Themen mit meiner Teilnahme
Themen von mir


 

wechseln aber haken nicht rausmachen der war sofort wieder drinne


----------

